

LESS – The Dynamic Stylesheet - SmeelBe
http://designmodo.com/less/
Just a short review about LESS. Useful refresh.
======
Brajeshwar
I've written quite a bit in LESS and Sass. My personal preference has been
Sass ever since the Sassy Sass syntax.

In Sass, I like

* clear separation of mixins and classes syntax.

* of course, @extend.

* partials naming convention separation from normal compiled sass files.

* compass[1]

* been with Sass for a while and I'm way too comfortable with it.

Edit: Pre-mature submission earlier. Added few reasons why I like Sass.

1\. [http://compass-style.org/](http://compass-style.org/)

~~~
wmeredith
Compass alone is worth using SASS for me. I've developed on both for about 2
years now. When I get to pick, I pick SASS. They're both very powerful,
though. After 8 years of development, they made me love CSS again.

------
Simplebits
Which CSS preprocessor language should I choose? LESS or SASS?

~~~
cheald
Honestly, it probably comes down to your choice of environment. If you like
Ruby, use SASS. If you like Node, use LESS. They're both very good and very
powerful.

~~~
captn3m0
Any reason behind this? I've been using sass in node, and was just wondering.

~~~
cheald
Just fewer pieces to move around. If you have a Node install, no need to
maintain a Ruby install just for your preprocessor, etc.

------
iamben
If you're on a Mac and using LESS, LESS.app (or it's bigger brother CodeKit -
which I think also does SASS) is a godsend.

[http://incident57.com/less/](http://incident57.com/less/)

~~~
toble
Yep, I prefer this app too. The reliance on Ruby or Javascript initially put
me off Less.

~~~
AdrianRossouw
the reliance on ruby kills sass for me.

------
mikkom
> You might have heard until now of LESS and you might know it has something
> to do with CSS and styling websites

Or I might think you are talking about browsing text files..

------
droob
That example of nesting is scary -- if your CSS requires that specific of a
selector, something's gone horribly wrong. You're probably fine with #nav a
{}.

